# :: ECS Tuning :: ECS 2.8L Ultimate Timing Belt Kits - Free Shipping !!!



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*VW Passat B5 / B5.5 V6 Owners Click HERE to order or for more information.*
*Audi B5 A4 V6 Owners Click HERE to order or for more information.*
*Audi C5 A6 V6 Owners Click HERE to order or for more information.*
*ECS Tuning Ultimate Timing Belt Kit w/ ECS Cam Locking Tool - Free Shipping !!!*








*ECS Tuning Ultimate Plus Timing Belt Kit w/ ECS Cam Locking Tool - Free Shipping !!!*








*VW Passat B5 / B5.5 V6 Owners Click HERE to order or for more information.*
*Audi B5 A4 V6 Owners Click HERE to order or for more information.*
*Audi C5 A6 V6 Owners Click HERE to order or for more information.*


----------



## macosxuser (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: ECS 2.8L Ultimate Timing Belt Kits - Free Shipping !!! ([email protected])*

Out of stock how long on the ultamate kits?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: ECS 2.8L Ultimate Timing Belt Kits - Free Shipping !!! (macosxuser)*

I just checked with the parts guys, it is the thermostat that was putting the kits on backorder, so we changed our supplier. Things should come off back order here later today.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## macosxuser (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: ECS 2.8L Ultimate Timing Belt Kits - Free Shipping !!! ([email protected])*

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: ECS 2.8L Ultimate Timing Belt Kits - Free Shipping !!! ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

.


----------



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

Still backordered? I'm in need of this!

EDIT - You can't just rent the cam locking tool can you?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Unfortunately the cam locking tool is the part on backorder. We currently do not have a tool rental service available, but hope to have them back in stock here soon. The website will update with an ETA as soon as we have a better idea of when they will arrive.


----------



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

Gotcha, thanks! I'll likely just buy the kit w/o it and rent the tool somewhere else.


----------



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

Also, what's the difference between the B5 & C5 kits? Isn't the motor identical?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Yes, the kits are identical so they would cross over between the B5 and C5. I just link to separate pages in posts for each model so people can browse afterwards and end up with parts for that application.


----------



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

Ahh, smart man


----------



## ajd5 (Mar 25, 2003)

whats the eta on having the cam tool back in stock for these kits. i priced out the tool through my snap on guy today and that was ridiculous! i need to get this job done really bad


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Unfortunately the cam tools are still about a month or so out, we are working on getting a large batch of them manufactured and in stock, but there is still a bit of a wait.


----------



## dyn0mite (Jul 13, 2010)

i was just wondering if you can get me a technical drawing of the tool so i can make my own, have acess to all the goodies, just need a picture and measurements to go from


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Unfortunately we can not provide our technical drawings, Google may be the best bet to see if anyone has some drawings published.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

ECS Tuning


----------

